# How many times do you wear jeans before washing them?



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

Apparently, you don't need to wash them that often - I read an article saying that it's okay for some people to wait a few months between washes. :shock I have to wash them after every wear or I feel gross, unless I only wore them for a brief time. It seems like once every few days is the norm.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

It wouldn't let me vote for more than 7 times. :mum

Probably a couple of weeks at a time since they're also my only pair of pants. Unless I spill crap on them or anything.


----------



## kast (Nov 22, 2012)

I wear jeans a few days a week and I wash them at the end of the week.


----------



## PillsHere (Feb 22, 2012)

Once every two weeks. But that's not the same pair of jeans, since I usually only wear them 1 - 2 days total.

And yes, you're not necessarily supposed to wash them that often. If you wash and dry jeans too often they won't conform to your body. Raw denim is not supposed to be washed for 6 months and only air-dried.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

2 days unless I have been doing something that will actually get them dirty.


----------



## Donnie in the Dark (Mar 15, 2011)

Lots of times- they aren't supposed to be washed too often. I also don't really see the point in washing them unless they need it. Denim doesn't get all nasty so it's all good.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

Depends, if I've been sweating in them. Wash. If I spill some **** on them. wash. 

During winter I could easily go a month without washing them.


----------



## Cronos (Mar 31, 2013)

I try to wear them at least twice before washing.


----------



## VanGogh (Jan 13, 2013)

Jeans aren't supposed to be washed too often. I wear jeans almost every day and have a number of pairs I rotate through so that they all get a chance to air dry between wearings. If there are a pair of jeans I don't care about and don't plan to be heading out to do much over the course of a few days I'll wear the same jeans 3 or 4 days in a row. When washing, turn them inside-out and mostly use cold water and never dry in the dryer unless you want to either shrink them or don't care how long they last.

If you're the type to "go commando" in your jeans then you really should wash them every 2 wearings at least but anyone wearing underwear or boxers don't need to wash their jeans that often.


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

Holy ****, I never realised people went weeks without washing jeans. This is news. I wear jeans for 2 days, then I wash them. I don't go in for all these rules for washing them either. All these stupid washing rules like mixing light and dark.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

I don't wear them for full days since I just go to school and back. I immediately change to my comfy clothes once I get home. I'd say after about 6 partial days the crotch area can get a bit smelly, especially if you've been walking.


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

2 or 3 days maybe.


----------



## zojirushi (Apr 8, 2013)

Never.


----------



## Freiheit (Dec 8, 2008)

I don't wear jeans often but when I do it's only to go out and when I get home I change back to more comfortable pants. I might wear them 4-6 times or wait until the fabric actually starts to feel kind of gross.


----------



## march_hare (Jan 18, 2006)

Maybe 7 to 14 wears... Time for a wash when they start getting smelly or stains start to appear.


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

http://www.dbune.com/news/health/3722-experiment-concludes-dirty-jeans-not-a-health-risk.html


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Probably 2, sometimes 3 times. But it's usually in a row and they always end up with stains anyway x_x


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Never more than twice, I take pride in my hygiene and can't stand feeling being saturated in a layer of filth.


----------



## Jig210 (Jan 24, 2013)

I wash all of my clothes once a week, because I don't have a washer/dryer hook up in my apt. So sometimes I wear the same jeans a few times, actually like them that way because they feel more comfortable.


----------



## SaikoSakura382 (Nov 8, 2011)

Usually all week, but they are my only pair so I have to at least wear them Mon-Fri for school. I wash them over the weekend so it can either be 6 or 7 days between a wash. When I get more pants (which may not be for awhile) I'll change them out more often, maybe wear them 2-3 times before putting on a new pair, I'll still wash them all on Sat, though.


----------



## Soilwork (May 14, 2012)

Probably around 5 times as I do a wash every 10 days or so.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

I never wear jeans.. They're too uncomfortable and don't suit me anyway.. :|
But trousers in general, I think 5 days of wear is about my personal limit..
Unless it's really hot and I'm sweating my arse off in which case I'll change them more frequently..


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

twice, but I only wear jeans when I go out (which isn't very often unless I'm in school). When I'm at home I usually change into more comfortable clothes like track pants or shorts.


----------



## Beige (May 19, 2013)

Wow... I'm surprised that this many people go so long without washing theirs. I wash every wear. I'd feel gross if I didn't. Whatever works for you.


----------



## alittleunwell (May 27, 2012)

Okay, you learn something new every day. For me, generally 2-3, but the real test is to smell them. If they don't smell you can get away with another day.


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

A lot, lol. 6-7 times.


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

Multiple times. But I hardly ever wear my jeans. I put them on, go to Target and walk around for half an hour and go back home and change back into my comfy pants. The jeans go back on the hanger. They don't really get dirty.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

I've smelt a lot of people's armpits but only once have I smelled someone else's crotch area from a far. I was teaching these 2 college girls and one of them had a powerful odor. I felt bad for her cause she was really nice and a very good student who always did her homework.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Once then they go to the hamper. I think it's very nasty to wear them more than twice without washing them.



komorikun said:


> I've smelt a lot of people's armpits but only once have I smelled someone else's crotch area from a far. I was teaching these 2 college girls and one of them had a powerful odor. I felt bad for her cause she was really nice and a very good student who always did her homework.


How did you know it was her crotch?


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

nubly said:


> Once then they go to the hamper. I think it's very nasty to wear them more than twice without washing them.
> 
> How did you know it was her crotch?


I know the smell.


----------



## Sinatra (Mar 13, 2013)

Sunday is laundry day for me and I only have one pair of jeans that I tend to wear quite a bit so about 7 times.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

It really depends when I get around to doing laundry.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

I wear them a lot. I voted 5.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

I wear my jeans about 2 times before putting them in the laundry basket usually. Unless I feel gross that day or I spill something on them. :b


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

Usually twice. I usually end up putting them back in my closet when I've only worn them for a short amount of time. If I wear them for 8+ hours then they go in the laundry basket.


----------



## AlchemyFire (Mar 4, 2013)

A few months? Never heard of that. I know you don't have to wash them often but my max is usually three.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

I toss 'em in the laundry after 6 wears or so. They just don't get or feel dirty so why waste water washing? But after 6 times wearing them it's time to wash them.


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

Many, especially with the most expensive pairs, but I take them off as soon as I get home, so I usually don't wear them for more than a few hours at a time, and often it's a lot less because I'll put them on just to get the mail or something and immediately take them off as soon as I get back inside. I almost always washed them after one wearing when doing laundry was cheap and convenient and I wore inexpensive jeans.


----------



## Frostbite (May 14, 2013)

I just gotta ask these people who are washing their jeans some questions.

Are you doing the laundry yourself, or is someone else doing it?

How many pairs of jeans do you have?

How fast are your jeans wearing out?


----------



## DeniseAfterAll (Jul 28, 2012)

tbyrfan said:


> Apparently, you don't need to wash them that often - I read an article saying that it's okay for some people to wait a few months between washes. :shock I have to wash them after every wear or I feel gross, unless I only wore them for a brief time. It seems like once every few days is the norm.


As long as you change your underwear every second day you'll be fine .

Jeans last long before they start to stink but I guess it depends on your daily activities . . are you getting dirty in the Mud all too often ? Do you Sweat a lot ? etc ?


----------



## Donnie in the Dark (Mar 15, 2011)

I'm really surprised that some people wash clothes every couple of wears, or even every wear!!! Either you are always doing washing, or you have loads and loads of clothes that you like!


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

Twice. If its hot out and I've been sweating in them, then only once.


----------



## Relz (Oct 31, 2011)

If I wash my jeans too much they start to fade (I prefer dark colored jeans). Plus all I'm going to do with them is sit on gross classroom and bus seats, so why bother cleaning them often?

I answered 7+


----------



## GenoWhirl (Apr 16, 2011)

A pair of jeans if you don't spill anything on them or get them obscenely dirty can last anyone a week week easily. I change my pairs once a week but sometimes get sloppy and wear them over the seven day mark and usually thats the norm so I voted for 7+.


----------



## always starting over (Mar 15, 2013)

I have to wash after one or two wears every time, otherwise they smell. It never gets better.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Frostbite said:


> I just gotta ask these people who are washing their jeans some questions.
> 
> Are you doing the laundry yourself, or is someone else doing it?
> 
> ...


I think their mom or their maid does the laundry for them.


----------



## Frostbite (May 14, 2013)

komorikun said:


> I think their mom or their maid does the laundry for them.


Yep, that's what I was thinking. "here you go mom, I'm off to play xbox"


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

Frostbite said:


> I just gotta ask these people who are washing their jeans some questions.
> 
> Are you doing the laundry yourself, or is someone else doing it?
> 
> ...


1. I do my own laundry.
2. More than 20 :blush - too many. I almost never go clothes shopping, so they just accumulated over the course of 6 years or so. There are a few I haven't worn in a while - I should probably give those to charity.
3. It takes a few years. I wear most pairs once or twice each month.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Once or 2 weeks. Depends if i get it dirty or not.


----------



## Nono441 (May 14, 2012)

3-4 days usually. But they aren't jeans, they are a much lighter material so they don't accumulate as much crap over the course of a day and don't really smell (though I am wary of that because it's hard to be your own judge in these matters).


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

About once a month. I don't have a washer or dryer at home and they're my only pair of pants, and I have to wear them for work. They don't really get dirty, especially since they don't fit me closely.


----------



## TheAzn (Jan 13, 2012)

I usually wash them after wearing them twice.
My maximum is about 4 times.


----------



## CristianNC (Jun 24, 2012)

Way more than 7 times actually, I probably wear one pair for three months straight, even more. I don't wash them personally though.

I'm actually shocked with how often some of you wash your jeans. The fact that someone would wash them after one wear is mind-boggling to me. Maybe I'm just gross like that.


----------

